# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Leaving School Because Of SA

## A2020

I am considering leaving school because of SA. I feel like I have improved outside of school a lot and that school is just holding me back and making me worse.

Does anyone have any experience on leaving school because of SA?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I imagine you're referring to college/university. I managed to wiggle my way out of school way before that due to my anxiety and depression (after I finished 5th grade) and I wish I could go back and not allow that to happen. Granted, dropping out of higher education isn't quite the same thing, but if there's anything you even remotely want to do that would require a degree then you'll probably end up regretting the choice to back out instead of pushing through it in the long run.

----------


## A2020

> I imagine you're referring to college/university. I managed to wiggle my way out of school way before that due to my anxiety and depression (after I finished 5th grade) and I wish I could go back and not allow that to happen. Granted, dropping out of higher education isn't quite the same thing, but if there's anything you even remotely want to do that would require a degree then you'll probably end up regretting the choice to back out instead of pushing through it in the long run.



I was referring to school like Secondary school or High school. I researched dropping out in Ireland and it all seems ok. You can go back to college at 23 as a mature student, only course's you can't do is Med etc. I just wanted to ask on here if anyone had dropped out and did they feel any better. I would love to stay in school but its torture going in everyday. A lot of people with anxiety tell me they had to leave but they regret it.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Well, I dropped out in primary school and I regret it, and I'm sure I'd still regret it if I had dropped out of secondary school. Maybe things are different when it comes to stuff like that in Ireland, but here it makes trying to be a functional adult even more of a pain in the [BEEP] than it already is.

----------


## A2020

> Well, I dropped out in primary school and I regret it, and I'm sure I'd still regret it if I had dropped out of secondary school. Maybe things are different when it comes to stuff like that in Ireland, but here it makes trying to be a functional adult even more of a pain in the [BEEP] than it already is.



Ok, thank you for replying, really helped!

----------


## L

I'm pretty sure even as a mature student in Ireland you need to sit the leaving cert., if you do drop out maybe think of your other options such as working from home. Its hard to get any kind of work without your basic exams.

----------


## Otherside

I dropped out at seventeen because of mental illness. Took a year out, got my illness under control. I don't know if I regret that or not. But at the time, I was a mess, and I probably wouldn't have passed the exams come June.

I managed to do some of them externally though at home during that year out.

----------


## cathering

Yes i left a girls college where there was no mixing with boys in my teens cuz i was having a nervous breakdown after being assaulted and got social anxiety disorder just at the thought of school and having to give talks or the teacher asking me questions i might not know the answer to ... And i seem to be rotten at my work constantly focused on the sexual abuse issues etc... I left school after i had a collapse at school but look i think for some leaving school young can be good if you get into a course or job that has expansion but you might regret it later however education is a great thing at any age and some people take longer to learn things than others so why not take study at your own pace and you could always to home correspondence or distance education online etc, or get a job but i would say to you from my experience deal with now not later in years to come. And guess what most people have it.... More then you think... They just don't admit it.  


I WENT BACK TO DO SENIOR LATER AND HAD A GREAT TIME BUT WAS SOCIALLY NOT REALLY GOOD WITH PEOPLE AND MY ISSUES WERE NEVER ADDRESSED ABOUT SEX ABUSE OR DEPRESSION ETC NO ONE GAVE ME ANY HELP WITH THAT STUFF... I WENT TO UNIVERSITY AND DROPPED OUT OF THAT TWICE AS WELL AND  BY RIGHTS I SHOULD HAVE GRADUATED WITH A DEGREE AFTER 3YEARS HARD WORK BUT YOU KNOW I JUST DON''T REALLY CARE ANYWAY.  I WANT TO GRADUATE FROM SOMETHING BUT I MAY NEVER LIKE I WOULD LIKE TO MARRY AND HAVE CHILDREN BUT MAY NEVER ... ONLY GOD KNOWS ...

I tried to get help heaps of times but therapists and other people would not listen and they changed the topic when i wanted to talk about the child sexual i had gone through or about my panic and anxiety or my depressive bouts that could last for months at a time... Or years even... I would say get help - the best way is support groups to be honest meeting people who have the same problems and you can put a face to them and see that you are not so strange afterall and others have the problem as well and you can help each other.

----------


## Ironman

> I am considering leaving school because of SA. I feel like I have improved outside of school a lot and that school is just holding me back and making me worse.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience on leaving school because of SA?



I would continue going to school.  Get your education!  That is the only hurdle you have left, so don't avoid it!

----------


## 1

It's the end

----------


## Liv64

I would continue school if I were you, but if you think you won't regret it in the end, it's all up to you. Good luck!  ::):

----------


## 1

It's your choice

----------


## madmaddie

I left school a lot due to SA. My last year in public school, (I am currently in online school) I missed 36.5 days. Not all of them were because of anxiety, but more than half of them were. Sometimes it was because I had to come in late but couldn't stand the thought of walking in late and having people notice me, but most of the time it was just plain and simple anxiety. It didn't help that I gained  a reputation for "skipping school" and everyone thought I was just lazy and would make fun of me for it. I can't even explain how it felt, but I'm sure you get it.

----------


## Ironman

You can still go and work through the thoughts.  This can be overcome.

----------


## Chloe

education opens up so any doors for you in life, it is how the world sees you and judges you in most senses. however if it is as strenuous as it sounds to you then you could try having a year off at work to try and give you a relax. there's plenty of people who can talk and listen, you could try blogging on the blog section on here to get your feelings and thoughts out there. i' sorry you feel as though people don't want to listen to you but i hope things go well and get sorted for yourself. i know at times for me the outside world is scary but sometimes a slap on the cheek and breath at the doorway helps your bluff your way through the day

----------


## Bucko

You can drop out but you'll probably have to get a job or be doing something.Then after awhile,you can apply to college.

----------

